# ST224 oil drain port



## LynnStrauch33 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,
I have a Husqvarna ST224 snowblower. I would like to know if anyone knows the drain oil port size? I would like to add a drainer hose on it because I am having a hard time holding the wrench so close to the motor. This will give me a bit of a leeway. 

Thank you.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

LynnStrauch33 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Husqvarna ST224 snowblower. I would like to know if anyone knows the drain oil port size? I would like to add a drainer hose on it because I am having a hard time holding the wrench so close to the motor. This will give me a bit of a leeway.
> 
> Thank you.


I _think_ it's 10mm X 1.25. I wouldn't swear to it, though.

There's a slightly flattened section of the drain pipe nearer to the cap that you should be able to get a wrench on and hold to get the cap off, by the way. At least on mine there is.

Richard


----------



## LynnStrauch33 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks. I was able to get the cap off, but it took me a half hour, as I just can’t hold it very tight like a man can. I still want to get the drainzit though. I have one on my riding lawn mower and it is awesome. I called Husqvarna, and they sent me to a parts co, that wanted to sell me the drain piece I already have, but would not tell me what the port or thread size is.

Lynn


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

LynnStrauch33 said:


> Thanks. I was able to get the cap off, but it took me a half hour, as I just can’t hold it very tight like a man can. I still want to get the drainzit though. I have one on my riding lawn mower and it is awesome. I called Husqvarna, and they sent me to a parts co, that wanted to sell me the drain piece I already have, but would not tell me what the port or thread size is.
> 
> Lynn


I'd just bring the drain pipe to your favorite hardware store and measure it. They all have thread gauges, or you can just *gently* try fitting different nuts to it.

I'd start with M10 x 1.25 because _I think_ that's what it is. But I could be wrong. It's happened.

Richard

EDIT: I'm talking about the actual oil drain port size on the engine. Most imported engines, in my experience, use either M10 x 1.25 or M12 x 1.5. If you want to know the thread size on the cap end of the drain pipe, that could be different because it's a Husqvarna part, not an LCT part. 

Either way, measuring it is the sure-fire way to know before you possibly lay out money on the wrong part. You may also find a less-expensive solution at a hardware store, such as a petcock and a foot of plastic tubing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would be very helpful if you gave the numbers off the engine itself to ID it so someone might look it up for you.


.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It would be very helpful if you gave the numbers off the engine itself to ID it so someone might look it up for you.
> 
> 
> .


I _think_ all the ST224s use the LCT 208 engine. A not-very-exhaustive search didn't reveal the size of the port; but I have that model and it looks like the port is 10mm. If I hadn't just changed the oil, I'd just pull it again and check.

Richard


----------

